# make it up to someone



## silvietta

Hi, 
can you help me with this sentence plese?

"I'll make it up to you"

Thanx in advance
Silvia


----------



## alitza

_make it up to _  significa  _ingraziarsi (farsi perdonare) _


----------



## Scrumpals

Si usa "I'll make it up to you" quando persona "A" fa qualcosa (un favore) per persona "B", e poi persona "B" lo dice "I'll make it up to you" o in italiano (penso) "faro' qualcosa (un altro favore) per ingraziarmi".  

Person A "Can you take me to the store"
Person B "I have a lot to do, but yes, i will"
Person A "Thanks, I'll make it up to you"

Mio parere..
steven


----------



## F4sT

"ricambiare il favore"


----------



## Adel

Sono in debito (I owe you) is another possibility.......


----------



## silvietta

silvietta said:
			
		

> Hi,
> can you help me with this sentence plese?
> 
> "I'll make it up to you"
> 
> Thanx in advance
> Silvia


 
Grazie a tutti ragazzi, siete davvero grandi!
A presto


----------



## CristinaBurke

Ciao.
Come si traduce, invece, solo la frase  "up to you" , senza "I'll make it"?

I'm fired. 
Up to you.


----------



## F4sT

> Ciao.
> Come si traduce, invece, solo la frase "up to you" , senza "I'll make it"?
> 
> I'm fired.
> Up to you.


 
credo:
"tocca a te"


----------



## Raphillon

"I'll make it up to you"

Un'altra possibilità:

"Ti devo un favore"


----------



## You little ripper!

_I'll make it up to you_ is future tense so does_ Ti ripagherò il favore _make sense in Italian?


----------



## silvietta

silvietta said:
			
		

> Hi,
> can you help me with this sentence plese?
> 
> "I'll make it up to you"
> 
> Thanx in advance
> Silvia


 
I didn't provide a context... I'm sorry my fault!
The full sentence is "after all that we've been through I'll make it up to you, I'll promise you and after all that's been said and done you're just a part of me I can't let go".....
Silvia


----------



## Raphillon

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> _I'll make it up to you_ is future tense so does_ Ti ripagherò il favore _make sense in Italian?


 
Si, è corretto. Però in una situazione come quella descritta da Scrumplas io direi "ti devo un favore", "sono in debito" oppure anche "ricambierò".

"Ti ripagherò il favore" suona un po' formale


----------



## Raphillon

silvietta said:
			
		

> I didn't provide a context... I'm sorry my fault!
> The full sentence is "after all that we've been through I'll make it up to you, I'll promise you and after all that's been said and done you're just a part of me I can't let go".....
> Silvia


 
Ci provo:

"Ti ripagherò per tutto quello che abbiamo passato, te lo prometto. Dopo tutto ciò che è stato detto e fatto tu sei una parte di me a cui non posso più rinunciare."

Non proprio letterale....

Ciao


----------



## You little ripper!

CristinaBurke said:
			
		

> Ciao.
> Come si traduce, invece, solo la frase "up to you" , senza "I'll make it"?
> 
> I'm fired.
> Up to you.


I think in this case you could say "Fai come ti pare" but generally it means that _it is your responsibility _or_ that it is dependent on you_. F4sT, does "tocca a te" also mean that it is _your responsability_ or does it just mean that _it's your turn_?


----------



## You little ripper!

silvietta said:
			
		

> I didn't provide a context... I'm sorry my fault!
> The full sentence is "after all that we've been through I'll make it up to you, I'll promise you and after all that's been said and done you're just a part of me I can't let go".....
> Silvia


Silvia I love that song! It's by Chicago, isn't it? 
I think Raphillon has done a good job of the translation. 



> Si, è corretto. Però in una situazione come quella descritta da Scrumplas io direi "ti devo un favore", "sono in debito" oppure anche "ricambierò".
> 
> "Ti ripagherò il favore" suona un po' formale


Thanks Raphillon.


----------



## Scrumpals

Hello, 
I was just skimming the recent posts, and doesn't one translate "it's up to you" as "spetta a te" like:

Che vuoi fare stasera?

Non lo so, spetta a te.

maybe in my haste I have contributed something that is off the subject - if so sorry (lavoro in una clinica e sono troppo impegnato!!)


----------



## moodywop

Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I was just skimming the recent posts, and doesn't one translate "it's up to you" as "spetta a te" like:
> 
> Che vuoi fare stasera?
> 
> Non lo so, spetta a te.


 
I would add _decidere: spetta a te decidere_. It sounds a bit cold though. I would say _scegli tu!_

Actually Charles made a good point:



> generally it means that _it is your responsibility _or_ that it is dependent on you_. F4sT, does "tocca a te" also mean that it is _your responsability_ or does it just mean that _it's your turn_?


 
If you're telling someone that it's up to them to work out their problems then I would say _dipende (solo) da te._


----------



## valy822

Ciao ragazzi! 
Could you help me please?
I've got a doubt about the meaning of this sentence...I think I guessed it right more or less but I want your confirmation.
Context: a conversation.

A:Are you still here?
B:Yes, I am but I have to go now, I'm sorry!
A: What a shame!
B: Yes, I know. *I**'ll make it up to you,* I promise.

Ho pensato a:
-_mi farò perdonare_ 
oppure
_-recupereremo _

oppure altro?? Grazie mille.


----------



## Flaviano Martello

will make it up to X

means to do something in the future for someone ("X") which will offset/compensate for the current failure to do that thing ("it").


----------



## TimLA

"I'll make it up to you" is a fixed phrase that can be used in different ways.
It generally means "I'll pay you back" "I'll cover your losses" "I'm sorry...I"ll buy you something nice"

Situations:

Wife: Did you forget that today is my birthday?
Husband: I'm so sorry, I'll make it up to you.

Person A: You lost all of my money at the poker table?
Person B: I'm sorry, I'll make it up to you.

Person A: I loaned you my car and you put a dent in the fender.
Person B: Sorry, I'll make it up to you.

I don't have a clue how to translate it into Italian.


----------



## Parergon

Forse, "ci rifaremo"?


----------



## valy822

Oh, thanks again Flaviano, Tim and Perergon!So, I guessed it right.
From your examples I'd say _mi farò perdonare_ or _rimedierò_ in Italian.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

valy822 said:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> Could you help me please?
> I've got a doubt about the meaning of this sentence...I think I guessed it right more or less but I want your confirmation.
> Context: a conversation.
> 
> A:Are you still here?
> B:Yes, I am but I have to go now, I'm sorry!
> A: What a shame!
> B: Yes, I know. *I**'ll make it up to you,* I promise.
> 
> Ho pensato a:
> -_mi farò perdonare_  *(riparerò)*
> oppure
> _-recupereremo _


----------



## valy822

Grazie Paul!L'intuito a volte non fallisce!


----------



## Flaviano Martello

Could you say

mi rifaccio

or something like that?  I'm not suggesting it, but I'm curious what that would mean, if anything.

One of my dictionaries gives rifarsi as a translation of French 'dédommager,' which means something similar to 'to make up for' in English.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Flaviano Martello said:


> Could you say
> 
> mi rifaccio
> 
> or something like that?  I'm not suggesting it, but I'm curious what that would mean, if anything.
> 
> One of dictionaries gives rifarsi as a translation of French 'dédommager,' which means something similar to 'to make up for' in English.



_Rifarsi_ is fine too, but careful though: it often means "to get even with someone" rather then "to make it up to someone".


----------



## Flaviano Martello

Paulfromitaly said:


> _Rifarsi_ is fine too, but careful though: it often means "to get even with someone" rather then "to make it up to someone".



Un buon consiglio! Grazie mille!


----------



## mateintwo

Direi rimediare va bene o meglio sembra spesso quasi perfetto per esprimere “make it up to” in ingelse.
Rifarsi se ho capito bene e’ normalmente piu’ una cosa da fare per se stessa e non per una altra persona. (For example: Gain back/make back/recuperate money lost or even worse as Paul says *get even with (a person)*).

Secondo voi sarebbe giusto dire *compensare *per “*make it up to*”.
In inglese “*make it up to”* significa qualche volta quasi la stessa cosa che “*compensate” *(ma e’ certamente piu’ formale che “make it up to”).
Inoltre in altri contesti si potrebbe dire: fare ammenda?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

mateintwo said:


> Direi rimediare va bene o meglio sembra spesso quasi perfetto per esprimere “make it up to” in ingelse.
> Rifarsi se ho capito bene e’ normalmente piu’ una cosa da fare per se stessa e non per una altra persona. (For example: Gain back/make back/recuperate money lost or even worse as Paul says *get even with (a person)*).
> 
> Secondo voi sarebbe giusto dire *compensare *per “*make it up to*”.
> In inglese “*make it up to”* significa qualche volta quasi la stessa cosa che “*compensate” *(ma e’ certamente piu’ formale che “make it up to”).
> Inoltre in altri contesti si potrebbe dire: fare ammenda?



In alcuni contesti *compensare* può essere corretto.

He tried to make it up for his lack or romanticism getting her a bunch of flowers.
Ha provato a compensare la sua mancanza di romanticismo comprandole un mazzo di fiori.

_Fare ammenda_ is quite formal, just like make amends.


----------



## Flaviano Martello

Paulfromitaly said:


> In alcuni contesti *compensare* può essere corretto.
> 
> He tried to make it up for his lack or romanticism by getting her a bunch of flowers.
> Ha provato a compensare la sua mancanza di romanticismo comprandole un mazzo di fiori.
> 
> _Fare ammenda_ is quite formal, just like make amends.



Be careful not to confuse the two expressions:

to make it up *to* someone by doing something
and
to make up *for* something by doing something

In the first expresion it fills the role of the clause for something in the second expression. So, you can't have them both in one sentence.


----------



## beetle

Hello.

I am trying to piece together a letter and need help with: -

"Does she make it up to you when you are together, or does she blame it all on her parents?... Can you find other things to do instead"

My version: ..... quando siete insieme o .... nel genitori?.. Poi' trovare altre cose a fare invenci?...

Any help with translation would be much appreciated?..

Thanks


----------



## LGGirl

Cerca di rimediarla quando state insieme o da colpa sempre ai suoi genitori? Questa e' la mia prova. Senza piu' contesto non posso offrire di piu'.


----------



## bale84

"Cerca di farsi perdonare quando state insieme, o dà tutta la colpa ai suoi genitori ?...Puoi trovare altre cose da fare invece"


----------



## maxim79

Raphillon said:


> "I'll make it up to you"
> 
> Un'altra possibilità:
> 
> "Ti devo un favore"



Io credo che la frase piu giusta sia l'espressione "a buon rendere"


----------



## libellulo

Come si traduce: 'Make it up to me by buying me a drink!'?

Comprami qualcosa da bere per farti pedonare!   (Ha senso? Si dice?)

Grazie!


----------



## Azazel81

libellulo said:


> Come si traduce: 'Make it up to me by buying me a drink!'?
> 
> Comprami qualcosa da bere per farti pedonare! (Ha senso? Si dice?)
> 
> Grazie!


 
Exactly.. that's perfect.


----------



## libellulo

scusami - 'per farti *perdonare*'
Ma si dice anche tra giovani un'espressioni cosi?


----------



## sardiniangirl

libellulo said:


> scusami - 'per farti *perdonare*'
> Ma si dice anche tra giovani un'espressioni cosi?



ciao libellulo, si è un espressione abbastanza diffusa e per niente formale, a meno che ci sia qualche altro modo di dire che io non conosco
=)


----------



## Azazel81

libellulo said:


> scusami - 'per farti *perdonare*'
> Ma si dice anche tra giovani un'espressioni cosi?


 
Non c'è bisogno di chiedere "scusa"  Glad to help.

Yeah, I'm quite young and I can tell we use it a lot... Eheh.. you know.. kids arguing for love or money and stuff.. that kinda happens a lot these days.


----------

